# Swift Warranty 90 days?



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi out there,
Anyone noted that if you use your Swift in Europe for more than 90 days in one trip you lose your warranty!!
Can all members who have transgressed please advise Swift so the warranty can be cancelled - not would be dishonest?????
Off soon on my 89 day trip
RayH


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

airstream said:


> Anyone noted that if you use your Swift in Europe for more than 90 days in one trip you lose your warranty!!


Where does it say this ? We've not seen anything to indicate this or heard of anyone affected. Given that we're talking about motorhomes -ie vehicles designed to be used for travel- it sounds unlikely.

G


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*its in your handbook*

Hi,
Its in the owners handbook in the "warranty information" section
Ray


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Yes - I remember seeing this in our warranty booklet when we had a Swift

Rick


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Obviously the Swift normal 12 month warranty only applies in damp climates like the UK. Take it to southern Europe where the climate is generally drier and only a 30 day warranty is deemed necessaary.
Simples
C.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Seems a bit odd TBH. Hopefully Swift can tell us why :?:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Must admit that I noticed that some time ago but I do not think there is anything partcularly sinister.

I cannot and will not speak for Swift but I would imagine it maybe something to do with personal export but I stand to be corrected.

We have sold vans to India and there is no warranty given by us at all.

Peter


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Funny that, cos if I buy a Swift in Germany (and you can) I get a 2 year warranty under German law.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*its there in black and white*

Its on page 3 and if not onerous why have it ? and what has the warranty to do with pers export - thought that was 6 months anyway? 
forewarned is forearmed 
Ray


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,
I dont know, but I will ask the question internally and come back, thanks
Andy


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Thanks Andy*

Many Thanks Andy 
Ray


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,
We have reviewed the Warranty rule (if in europe for more than 90 days warranty becomes invalid) and to be honest none of us know where it came from and why it is there, or for that matter how we would know if the van has been in europe for more than 90 days. 

We have therefore concluded it is indeed a nonesense, so provided the van is serviced in accordance with the warranty guidelines in the UK - the warranty is valid (so thats upto 364 days in europe then). 

Our Handbook and policies will be ammended to have this reference withdrawn. 

Thanks and apologies for any confusion,
Regards
Andy


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Well done Swift, for a Swift (Ahem) sensible, response.

Again further proof that having access to the trade on this forum is a good thing.

Eddie


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well done Andy, but have you an objection to people having their vans serviced in Europe making it 365 days. 

I do not have a Swift but may want to stay away for over a year, in my van that is fine as it can be serviced anywhere in Europe, Alan.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi alan,
Yes it can be, however we do recommend its done by an NCC approved workshop, 
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thankyou Andy for a prompt answer...........and also for the amendment.

Once more a positive move from Swift via MHF and I for one don't mind if anyone wants to call me a 'Swifthugger' for thanking you.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can thank Andy as much as I like as I do not have a Swift. Thanks Andy, Alan.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Thankyou Andy for a prompt answer...........and also I for one don't mind if anyone wants to call me a *'Swifthugger' *for thanking you.


Briarose.
Does that mean you are fast with you hugs :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Warranty*



SwiftGroup said:


> Hi alan,
> Yes it can be, however we do recommend its done by an NCC approved workshop,
> Thanks
> Andy


Does that NCC recommendation effectively rule out an overseas dealer?

Russell

Note - there is a Swift dealer about 50 miles from Lake Garda!

http://www.orobicacamper.it/asp/default.asp


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Warranty*



Rapide561 said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > Hi alan,
> ...


To put this to bed I am sure that if the habitation service is completed by a recognised motor home distributor within the EEC Swift are not going to quibble.

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Russel, I was not going to bring that up as it is only a recommendation. I was reading it as NCC if poss and if not, then a dealer of good repute. 

But as you asked, over to Andy, Alan.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Maybe a bit late but I noticed this too when I was in the process of buying from Swift in late 2008. I read the warranty on-line and copied the relevant text and emailed Swift with my concerens explaining that if this were true I woulnd't buy the van. Swift confimed by email that the warranty would still be valid for my nine months in mainland Europe. 

If you are buying a nearly new Swift and this warranty term is still included get it confirmed in writing by Swift that a long trip will not invalidate the warranty.

Cheers 

Keith


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Swift said that they would remove the warranty condition relating to 90 days but they haven't. See here:

http://www.swiftleisure.co.uk/motorhomes/warranty


----------

